# Growing Diatoms - On Purpose



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just noticed there is an algae section here. Awesome! Just what I am looking for. I need to grow diatoms fast for baby oto fry.

Here's my thought, I need some opinions quickly.

I bought two pieces of plexi (one acrylic and one lexan). I was going to add these to another tank with plants currently in them. Hopefully increase the photo period and phosphate levels to coax them to grow quickly.

Do you think this will work? Will it harm my plants?

Once a panel is brownish, I would place it in the tank with the fry. I would swap panels as needed.


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

If you can get it to grow on the plastic, it will also grow on everything else. I grow algae on purpose for baby fish but do it in separate containers. How about trying a couple of gallon jars of old fish water and setting them in a sunny window?


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

If you need something sooner, something that I've used on different plecos is to take some fish food or spirulina, and crush it into a very fine powder. Then, take the white of an egg, and mix it together with the powdered food. Then, paint this onto a smooth rock or ceramic tile, and let it dry completely. This has worked wonders for me, and it's supposedly good for fry, as well. Though I haven't heard of anyone trying it with Otocinclus fry. I can't remember where I got this recipe from, but it's easy, and it works.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

they feed of silica so.......


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I had a horrific brown algae breakout when I swapped the substrate to oil-dri in one of my tanks, if that helps.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

connordude27 said:


> they feed of silica so.......


so....?
there's plenty of silica in tap water.

Aquarium water + rotting matter (NH4) + sunlight = algae


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

dravenxavier said:


> If you need something sooner, something that I've used on different plecos is to take some fish food or spirulina, and crush it into a very fine powder. Then, take the white of an egg, and mix it together with the powdered food. Then, paint this onto a smooth rock or ceramic tile, and let it dry completely. This has worked wonders for me, and it's supposedly good for fry, as well. Though I haven't heard of anyone trying it with Otocinclus fry. I can't remember where I got this recipe from, but it's easy, and it works.


I may just have to try this method. I take it that the white of an egg is in its raw form correct? How much flake food should I use?


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, the raw white of the egg. You can play around with the amount of food, and see what works best for you. I don't go by any rule of thumb, but I just use a bit of the egg white, and just throw a bunch in. It doesn't take a whole lot of either to get a few rocks covered. I usually mix it until there's plenty of food in there, but it's still watery.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

i find white gravel from wally world works great for getting algae on it (or just any)


----------



## sscb1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a piece of sand stone that seems to be acting as a diatom farm. The stone is kind of rough which I think acts as a sort of safe haven from the ottos so they can't eat every last little bit. It remains speckled with brown, and the ottos love to suck on it, but they can't suck it all.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a little container pond that used to get it. Sunlight can give you algae quick, but may not limit it to just diatoms.


----------

